# Problems with periods after HSG?



## YellowCrayon

Hi guys...sorry to just jump in here. I guess a little introduction is necessary, so hi! My partner and I have been TTC for 3 years, and no luck so far. He has a low sperm count and low motility, so far all the tests I have had have come out fine. I have an internal scan due on Jan 24th and that's the last test before our next fertility appointment. I'm 36, so we realise my age isn't helping anything either, but we're still hopeful.

A question for you if you don't mind...I had an HSG 2 cycles ago. I know that this test is quick and painless for most women, but it was a nightmare for me. Apparently I have a very low lying cervix, and they had real problems getting the tube in. It was extremely painful and took a long time to do. The first period I had since the HSG was four days late (evil, evil AF!), but was otherwise normal. The second one I had was five days early (on the same day my sister-in-law gave birth. I have to admit it felt like a big slap in the face from the universe). Up until now, I've always had a fairly regular 26 day cycle, but I have no idea what or when to expect anything next month! Worse - because they're now so jumbled, I'm not even sure when or if I'm ovulating. 

Has anyone else experienced this after an HSG? How long did it take to settle? And has anyone else been told they have a low-lying cervix? Could that in any way be contributing to the problems that we're having? The nurses said the test - when they managed to perform it - was normal. No blockages or anything like that.

Any help or information you could give me would be great. Thanks so much for listening.


----------



## wonderstars

I had a lengthened cycle after my HSG with spotting for about 8 days prior to regular flow. This is just my second cycle after so we'll see how it goes. I've heard that the HSG can lengthen that particular cycle but I'm not sure about subsequent ones, sorry! 

I do know that the period after it was nasty nasty. So heavy, clot filled and painful. Oi vay, I had never had that in my life.

Hopefully someone else chimes in, I'd be interested to know what to expect this time around (yea, I so don't have any expectations that I'll be pregnant, sad).


----------



## hsgnoperiod

Hi there,

This message is meant to get an update on your missed period situation after having the hsg test done. I needed to know if this continued..if your period ever returned..i have been researching about the reactions of hsg and missed periods and have seen so many cases of this..however, there is very little follow up so far to know if periods ever returned or what. I would GREATLY appreciate hearing an update. So far after having test done and a period come two weeks later for 7 days the following cycle has been 40 days with no period beginning from unexpected restrart of cycle. This is EXTREMELY abnormal. the two urine pregnancy tests came back negative


----------



## hsgnoperiod

Hi there,

This message is meant to get an update on your missed period situation after having the hsg test done. I needed to know if this continued..if your period ever returned..i have been researching about the reactions of hsg and missed periods and have seen so many cases of this..however, there is very little follow up so far to know if periods ever returned or what. I would GREATLY appreciate hearing an update. So far after having test done and a period come two weeks later for 7 days the following cycle has been 40 days with no period beginning from unexpected restrart of cycle. This is EXTREMELY abnormal. the two urine pregnancy tests came back negative


----------



## hsgnoperiod

Hi there,

Your experience is so similar with the painful procedure etc..
This message is meant to get an update on your missed period situation after having the hsg test done. I needed to know if this continued..if your period ever returned..i have been researching about the reactions of hsg and missed periods and have seen so many cases of this..however, there is very little follow up so far to know if periods ever returned or what. I would GREATLY appreciate hearing an update. So far after having test done and a period come two weeks later for 7 days the following cycle has been 40 days with no period beginning from unexpected restrart of cycle. This is EXTREMELY abnormal. the two urine pregnancy tests came back negative


----------



## mrsranoja818

hello everyone, i am hoping anyone could help me or atleast going through the same situation as i am, i had hsg procedure done nov 2015 i had light bleeding after procedure for about 2 days then my period came after 2 weeks, then on december 2015 i had heavy bleeding with clotts came to my OB GYN thinking i had miscarriage but blood test came negative same as home pregnancy test, i had heavy bleeding for 24 days, after that my cycle was just all over the place. will have my menstrual period for a day or two then stop then off and on again, right now i am day 15 for my period and heavy bleeding at times, made an appointment with my GYN but just want to ask if anyone experienced what i am going through right now. thanks


----------



## Rteml

Hello there,

I’m going through the same situation, what was your diagnosis after that.

QUOTE="hsgnoperiod, post: 26399153, member: 492831"]Hi there,

This message is meant to get an update on your missed period situation after having the hsg test done. I needed to know if this continued..if your period ever returned..i have been researching about the reactions of hsg and missed periods and have seen so many cases of this..however, there is very little follow up so far to know if periods ever returned or what. I would GREATLY appreciate hearing an update. So far after having test done and a period come two weeks later for 7 days the following cycle has been 40 days with no period beginning from unexpected restrart of cycle. This is EXTREMELY abnormal. the two urine pregnancy tests came back negative[/QUOTE]


----------

